

Infinite Jest and the Internet [Panel Recording] - zmmz
http://schedule.sxsw.com/events/event_IAP5380

======
gnosis
Looks like this panel is already over (as of March 13th). Is there a video of
it somewhere?

~~~
zmmz
Audio only on that page. I have to admit that the first half is not so good,
but the discussions with the audience (start about 2/3 of the way in) are
worth listening to.

